
Obsolete attributes in HTML 5.1 - projectant
https://www.w3.org/TR/html51/obsolete.html#element-attrdef-a-charset
======
projectant
Running down the list of attributes was a really interesting historical look
at the design trajectory of HTML.

There's some good ideas in there, that nevertheless became obsolete.

Many things I didn't know, such as: datasrc, datafld and dataformatas
attributes for declaring dynamically generated content.

